# Powerii



## jacklaidlaw (Mar 18, 2009)

*POWERII​*
some bugs fixed (no changes to tutorial but i assure you there are some bug fixes)

1. place the wii sensor bar on top of your tv set
2. plug the sensor bar into the back of your wii
3. plug your tv cable into your tv set (as shown in the diagram)





4. plug your tv cable into back of your wii
5. put power cable into back off wii
6. put plug into socket and switch it on
7. turn tv on and navigate it to your selected av channel
8. press then release the power button on the wii
9. enjoy


You have just been *powerii'd*

coming soon "*syncii*" and  "*resetii*"

Just thought I would make a pointless guide slap a name on it and presto become gbatemp LEGEND


----------



## Richy Freeway (Mar 18, 2009)

I suggest you change step 1 to UNDER the TV.

I find it works better that way.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Mar 18, 2009)

it's not working for me ): i think you guide list something wrong.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2009)

And this is a parody of??


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 18, 2009)

This was supposed to make me laugh?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2009)

And this is a parody of??


----------



## Razorwing (Mar 18, 2009)

jacklaidlaw said:
			
		

> Just thought I would make a pointless guide slap a name on it and presto become gbatemp LEGEND



Yeah a legend for wasting everyones time and forum space.


----------



## mousex (Mar 18, 2009)

I hope shutdownii is comming soon...


----------



## herculean1982 (Mar 18, 2009)

lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyone who doesn't understand the geniius of this obviously still really enjoys all these awesome names that people use for their tools on here.


----------



## joe90 (Mar 18, 2009)

i think its amusing.. however i still cannot farking load madworld... or sam and max..>!!!


----------



## fishears (Mar 18, 2009)

@jack - great work so far but you still need a pdf, a health screen, a website and, oh, a paypal donate link. Plus an uninstaller would be nice


----------



## FRanatic (Mar 18, 2009)

Dude, your guide sucks...

I just bricked my wii on it !!!


----------



## Jacobeian (Mar 18, 2009)

lol

does it work with Mad World ?


----------



## bootsector (Mar 18, 2009)

Got error #002 here! What am I supposed to do to fix this?


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 18, 2009)

jacklaidlaw said:
			
		

> coming soon ... and  "*resetii*"



That would not be possible, since that's already in use.

- Play "Animal Crossing DS"
- Turn DS off without saving
- Turn DS back on and restart "Animal Crossing DS"
- Go out of the house
- Voila, there's that stupid/oh god what do i hate this mole called reseti


----------



## bolex17 (Mar 18, 2009)

Can I use this to run backups?


----------



## jacklaidlaw (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks guys im in the process of making a website, PDF guide, t-shirts, mousemats and theme song. The Powerii team are working hard at making shutdownii thanks to mousex and his/her great suggestion, This is in beta at the moment we have a few teasers here for you

power button





shutdownii screenshot


----------



## jan777 (Mar 18, 2009)

WTF

it doesnt work on my wii


----------



## jacklaidlaw (Mar 18, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> WTF
> 
> it doesnt work on my wii




compatibility is not 100% but remember the more money you donate the more likely it will work for you


donate now    [email protected]


----------



## SFenton (Mar 18, 2009)

See, this gave me a NAND corruption (the menu says INFINITE POWERII) and now it's stuck on a black screen.


I am SFenton, and Powerii is the greatest, most interactive Wii application that I will ever have the pleasure of watching.


----------



## kimikal27 (Mar 18, 2009)

do you need the demolator?


----------



## D-Jay (Mar 18, 2009)

Okay. I put my sensor bar onto my Flatscreen but it always falls down!?
What to do?


----------



## bebs (Mar 18, 2009)

i want to help, and to be a member of powerii?

i will donate, i promise

can i?


----------



## wiiNinja (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm on 3.4; need I downgrade first?


----------



## BoxNinja (Mar 18, 2009)

Is this region free?  I tried brickblocker but it still gives me 324 error.


****EDIT****

I tried this again, and nintendo auto updated me.  What am I to do now???


----------



## DKAngel (Mar 18, 2009)

i just wasted 35seconds of my life.  I WANT IT FUCKING BACK YOU HOMO.
no wonder this place has turned to shit


----------



## D-Jay (Mar 18, 2009)

DKAngel said:
			
		

> i just wasted 35seconds of my life.  I WANT IT FUCKING BACK YOU HOMO.
> no wonder this place has turned to shit



Be nice... everyone want to have 15 minutes.


----------



## DKAngel (Mar 18, 2009)

thers plenty of ways to have your 15mins, go help an old lady cross the street or help her with her shopping, not waste peoples time that actually give a shit


----------



## kallstar (Mar 18, 2009)

This guide = fail.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First off.. what is a TV Cable? Is it anything like an AV cable? Second you're missing vital steps such as lining up the colors of the cable with the connection on your tv. (A chart would be helpful, a video would be ideal) Also you may want to add an optional step for turning the volume low on the TV BEFORE turning on the Wii, as the console is quite loud by comparison to other consoles.

If you're going to sit down and write out a guide.. at least know what you're talking about first.


----------



## DKAngel (Mar 18, 2009)

dont feed the useless troll :/


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 18, 2009)

You have to do this first:

"UNBOXII"
1)Open the box
2)Get everything out
3)Throw the manual out of the window
4)Read the manual use POWERII

coming soon:
"ORDERII", how to order a wii (with 'over 9000' stores!!)
_only on your better wii hacking sites_

from the same series: EPIC FAILII


----------



## WiiMonkey (Mar 18, 2009)

This didnt work for me could you release a FiixMii patxch or a like


----------



## D-Jay (Mar 18, 2009)

WiiMonkey said:
			
		

> This didnt work for me could you release a FiixMii patxch or a like



I made e special version for you.

Try "Monkii"


----------



## dohclude (Mar 18, 2009)

WTFii


----------



## kimikal27 (Mar 18, 2009)

DKAngel said:
			
		

> dont feed the useless troll :/



Monkii is good for you as well...


----------



## fishears (Mar 18, 2009)

jacklaidlaw said:
			
		

> Thanks guys im in the process of making a website, PDF guide, t-shirts, mousemats and theme song. The Powerii team are working hard at making shutdownii thanks to mousex and his/her great suggestion, This is in beta at the moment we have a few teasers here for you
> 
> power button
> 
> ...



LMFAO
Comic genius! That screenshot, oh man, hehe


----------



## Cygoku (Mar 18, 2009)

DKAngel said:
			
		

> dont feed the useless troll :/


Start to consider you own advice.  

Now back on topic, I to think it's time to release a guide that I forgot in My Documents.

*ANYbatteriiCHANGER*

NEEDED
a) 2 x AA Batteries
b) 1 x Wiimote
c) 1 x Compass

INSTRUCTIONS
1) Hold your wiimote with the power button pointing to North;
2) Flip it;
3) Remove cover;
4) Insert batteries; _(remove dead batteries if necessary)_
5) Put back cover;
6) Flip it again; _(if the power button is no more pointing to North, you failed somewhere in the process)_

Cygoku


----------



## Hellraiser69 (Mar 18, 2009)

The Screenshot of Shutdownii is hilarious, made my day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SirReal


----------



## FenrirWolf (Mar 18, 2009)

I approve of this thread.

I'm glad other people see how far people take the "ii" thing. Hackmii and Bootmii at least are semi clever and actually mean something, but then you get names like MiiWii and Softmii and can't help but groan.


----------



## FenrirWolf (Mar 18, 2009)

EDIT: Freakin' double post...


----------



## ddp127 (Mar 18, 2009)

you just made my day!

best guide ever, i powerii'd my wii in only 5 minutes!

i can really see that there is a really big team working on powerii, cant wait for the release of shutdownii


----------



## WiiMonkey (Mar 18, 2009)

D-Jay said:
			
		

> WiiMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lmao nice one m8


----------



## --JoCa-- (Mar 18, 2009)

NTSC Wii, 3.2U hardmodded with wiifree 1.45.

I assure this one works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOLLED at the shutdownii screenshot, btw.

Nice guide.

Sometimes we just need to laugh... XD


----------



## pebls123 (Mar 18, 2009)

Can this load backups off usb 2.0? Or do I need a demodulator for that?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Guide: Briickmii - Guaranted brick everytime.
-Uninstall Preloader/Starfall, Break any savemiis or gamecube controllers
-launch anytittledeleter with pefered method(HBC recommended)
-Go to system tittles and  delete everthing there(Or atleast the Systemmenu)
-Turn of wii and youve been briickmiid
-{most important}Register on GBAtemp and post a thread asking how to undo this.

Todo
-When Bootmii comes out I plan on making Briickmii totally brick proof, hope this helps anyone with current problems.

Warning this use of this information will 100% brick your wii so use this at your own risk or on a friend's wii as a prank.I will not be liable for any bricked wiis that come from the use of this package.

THe Briickmii Team works very hard so please send us as much money as you can on paypal so that wii can continue the hard work we are doing.


----------



## Knocks (Mar 18, 2009)

Does this work with custom health warnings?


----------



## ether2802 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok let me sii iif I undersand, so I need to press the power button in the WiiMote or in the console....??


----------



## pebls123 (Mar 18, 2009)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> Ok let me sii iif I undersand, so I need to press the power button in the WiiMote or in the console....??


Keep trying pressing one after the other until you reach the menu


----------



## kyogc (Mar 18, 2009)

pebls123 said:
			
		

> Warning this use of this information will 100% brick your wii so use this at your own risk or on a friend's wii as a prank.I will not be liable for any bricked wiis that come from the use of this package.



This guide will result to full brick, right? 

When you write a guide to teach others to do something and got the result as what you mentioned, you do have full responability or don't do it if you can't take it.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 18, 2009)

The "wiimote" thingy, is it the black remote with DVD on top?
I read on a site that the wii plays DVD, so I guess its the right one
Also, found this guide:
[guide]
Contiinue:
After poweriing on the wii, you will see a black screen with random text
press A button to contiinue (It took hours to find this out, I always reseted after 29 seconds as I hoped that would do the trick) 
[/guide]

I cant find that 'A button', any help?


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for this thread, and reminding me of why I no longer post at this shit hole.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 18, 2009)

Everytime a new thing comes out ppl go and brick there wiis just stick to TURNONII


----------



## NeoNight (Mar 18, 2009)

I'am waiting for deletethreadii


----------



## bambam95 (Mar 18, 2009)

Does this work on NTSC wiis.


----------



## CIJC (Mar 18, 2009)

This is SO Funnii, I think im gonna have to donate.


----------



## pokeparadox (Mar 18, 2009)

jacklaidlaw said:
			
		

> *POWERII​*
> 1. place the wii sensor bar on top of your tv set
> 2. plug the sensor bar into the back of your wii
> 3. plug your tv cable into your tv set
> ...


Sounds like an energy drink...


----------



## zeldafn333 (Mar 18, 2009)

Will this be integrated in CSSM? Because this would be a very cool feature.


----------



## kangarookangaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

I am kinda stuck on Step 1... I don't quite understand it? Can you be more detailed please?




XD


----------



## kimikal27 (Mar 19, 2009)

be more especific...
this guide is too hard for NOOBS


----------



## WaRMarinE (Mar 19, 2009)

OH WTF! I BRICKED MY WII!


----------



## games2007 (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, I'm in favor of banhammer.
Anyone else?


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, at least he named it Powerii and not "Turn mii on".


----------



## scip (Mar 19, 2009)

Any download link for this? Any video?

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## raulpica (Mar 19, 2009)

scip said:
			
		

> Any download link for this? Any video?
> 
> Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


Whoa, that's simply awesome!

That video is so easy and enjoyable to see, I dunno how I could've done this without the video tutorial


----------



## yikkyon (Mar 19, 2009)

scip said:
			
		

> Any download link for this? Any video?
> 
> Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0



The perfect tutorial!


EDIT: I don't get step six...help plz?


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 19, 2009)

You forget to mention this is only a Beta release, or number it something like 0.1.0.0.  Then plead for brickers, I mean suckers, I mean testers to try it out first.  I'm also surprised nobody from the NintendoManualTeam has shown up to post how angry they are at you for stealing their work and just repackaging it.  Don't forget to add a watermark or post your name all over it.  And you forgot to put a big advertisement in your sig pointing to a web page and touting yourself as a genius Wii coder.  And now you need to pout about those who don't agree that Powerii is the best Wii hack ever, and say you are quitting coding or withholding future developments.  Your guide doesn't deserve the "ii" extension until you do these things.


----------



## ether2802 (Mar 19, 2009)

still don't get wich power button should I press:

Wiimote..?
Console..?


----------



## nehe32 (Mar 19, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> You forget to mention this is only a Beta release, or number it something like 0.1.0.0.  Then plead for brickers, I mean suckers, I mean testers to try it out first.  I'm also surprised nobody from the NintendoManualTeam has shown up to post how angry they are at you for stealing their work and just repackaging it.  Don't forget to add a watermark or post your name all over it.  And you forgot to put a big advertisement in your sig pointing to a web page and touting yourself as a genius Wii coder.  And now you need to pout about those who don't agree that Powerii is the best Wii hack ever, and say you are quitting coding or withholding future developments.  Your guide doesn't deserve the "ii" extension until you do these things.



hahahaha made my day, was just about to post something along those lines xD but you probably did it better than i would have


----------



## Matt93 (Mar 19, 2009)

Why does everythiing have ii on it?! I'm gettiing pretii annoyed about everythiing haviing the ii prefix on it to bii honest. Honestlii people niid to thiink of an oriiginal name for thiir apps.


----------



## ether2802 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh I finally got it to work but I had to do the compas and batery thingy (cause the wiimote didn't have the batteries on it) it works great, thanks for your non-help...!!!


----------



## nando (Mar 19, 2009)

i don't get it, what is this?


----------



## ether2802 (Mar 19, 2009)

read the first post and do the exact same steps, you'll figure it out..!!


----------



## BIG MOE (Mar 19, 2009)

*yeah and I'm releasing TASTEII as soon as I get a chance to go to the kitchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and RELIEFMII on my first visit to the great toilette seat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so get ready guys , pdf easy tutorial along with censored pics for kids and uncensored for adults with valid IDs lunch baskets downloaded with the first tutorial as testers along with gas tanks for the second one hahahahaha you better have a gas mask for that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , stay tuned for more info on release dates and progress work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




COME ON PEOPLE DON'T WASTE THE FORUMS BOARD WITH NON-SENSE , PLEASE *


----------



## FRanatic (Mar 19, 2009)

BIG MOE said:
			
		

> ...snipped...
> 
> COME ON PEOPLE DON'T WASTE THE FORUMS BOARD WITH NON-SENSE , PLEASE



This 'waste' is actually better than all the '002 error' and 'madworld won't load on my wii emulator for c64' and other 'noob' threads around here.
Also, if you think this is a waste of space, don't post in this thread, but simply PM a mod and let them decide.


----------



## BIG MOE (Mar 19, 2009)

FRanatic said:
			
		

> BIG MOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* Hey FRantic I like your avatar , and tell her I'm on my way to relief my stress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## FRanatic (Mar 19, 2009)

BIG MOE said:
			
		

> FRanatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

Mind you... She doesn't come cheap


----------



## BIG MOE (Mar 19, 2009)

FRanatic said:
			
		

> BIG MOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* hey I'll make a couple tutorials for her free of charge , with a step in step out HARD Big Moe Installer V9.5 hahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so wassup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## FRanatic (Mar 19, 2009)

BIG MOE said:
			
		

> FRanatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, just as long it's a non-permanent install !!


----------



## jacklaidlaw (Mar 19, 2009)

there have been a couple of bug fixes I wont tell you what has been fixed and the tutorial is exactly the same but by me saying bugs fixed might get more donations

thanks


----------



## BIG MOE (Mar 19, 2009)

FRanatic said:
			
		

> Cool, just as long it's a non-permanent install !!


* Permanent !!!!! hell NO come on !!! we have lift too and a lot of things to do , so for SURE NON-Permanent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but three times a day mon - fri 

and six times a day on the weekend ( I like Extra cardio on the weekend for keeping in shape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lots and lots of push ups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

thanks for understanding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## kyogc (Mar 19, 2009)

jacklaidlaw said:
			
		

> there have been a couple of bug fixes I wont tell you what has been fixed and the tutorial is exactly the same but by me saying bugs fixed might get more donations
> 
> thanks








How about add this to your guide? May I be one of your team right now?


----------



## jacklaidlaw (Mar 19, 2009)

kyogc said:
			
		

> jacklaidlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




definitely you can be a member ill add that right away coz the noobs seem to be having some troubles with that


----------



## Jacobeian (Mar 19, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> You forget to mention this is only a Beta release, or number it something like 0.1.0.0.  Then plead for brickers, I mean suckers, I mean testers to try it out first.  I'm also surprised nobody from the NintendoManualTeam has shown up to post how angry they are at you for stealing their work and just repackaging it.  Don't forget to add a watermark or post your name all over it.  And you forgot to put a big advertisement in your sig pointing to a web page and touting yourself as a genius Wii coder.  And now you need to pout about those who don't agree that Powerii is the best Wii hack ever, and say you are quitting coding or withholding future developments.  Your guide doesn't deserve the "ii" extension until you do these things.



excellent


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 19, 2009)

scip said:
			
		

> Any download link for this? Any video?
> 
> Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
> 
> ...



This is a public Beta. Please donate to ensure we can continue giving our spare time to the project - Team RickiiRollii. 

1) Copy this url into a forum post or irc chat.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
2) Don't forgot to link to our donations page in your sig.


----------



## jacklaidlaw (Mar 19, 2009)

There may not be anymore Powerii updates as there are so many people saying this is just a wii manual ripoff, Well it ain't the wii manual is crap they dont even have a donate option. anyway I think the haters are just jealous of my super 1337 wiiii h4x0r skiils.

anyway if you wanna buy official poweii t-shirts mousemats thongs tops ect

http://www.cafepress.com/Powerii


----------



## Jacobeian (Mar 19, 2009)

now, that is sad
to all the haters against this wonderful project, thank you very much  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: jacklaidlaw, I hope you will not quit, those jealous trolls are not worth it, your work is much appreciated here, you are a god for me


----------



## BigEN (Mar 19, 2009)

jacklaidlaw said:
			
		

> anyway if you wanna buy official poweii t-shirts mousemats thongs tops ect
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/Powerii



Bricked my browser!


----------



## jacklaidlaw (Mar 19, 2009)

BigEN said:
			
		

> jacklaidlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hahhahaha


----------



## mousex (Mar 19, 2009)

jacklaidlaw said:
			
		

> There may not be anymore Powerii updates as there are so many people saying this is just a wii manual ripoff, Well it ain't the wii manual is crap they dont even have a donate option. anyway I think the haters are just jealous of my super 1337 wiiii h4x0r skiils.
> 
> anyway if you wanna buy official poweii t-shirts mousemats thongs tops ect
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/Powerii



No! Don't do thi to us, we need many unneeded Powerii Updates inclduing bugfixes which are no bugfixes and we really need Shutdownii, I got poor because my Wii consumes so much power 24 hours a day because I don't know how to shut it down, if Shutdownii doesn't get released I'll end up in the poor house alone with my Wii.

And please don't forget to ask questions about sources you want to use for your Guides (maybe modded WADinstaller or ARC?) on Wiibrew, your project wouldn't be complete without it.

EDIT: I hope you don't mind my German translation of your guide:
http://board.gulli.com/thread/1343259-powerii-deutsch/#1


----------



## jacklaidlaw (Mar 19, 2009)

mousex said:
			
		

> jacklaidlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The german translation has made me realize how important powerii is to the people I can stop now not when i come this far thank you for translating into german so all people of the world can enjoy ther power of powerii.

2 days till official shutdownii release


----------



## bin01 (Mar 19, 2009)

MY SCREEN SAYS PRESS A TO PLAY HELP!!! XD


----------



## mousex (Mar 19, 2009)

bin01: You have to use the newest Demodulator, don't know which one it is since my Wii is running all the time and when I Powerii'd it in 2007 I only needed an older one.


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 19, 2009)

Will this work with my modchip?  What IOS do I have to have installed?  I'm at 3.2U, will it block anything?  I know this is probably answered in the first 6 pages but I can't be bothered to look through that many pages.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 20, 2009)

poWerII 

lolololololololololol XDDDDD

... I dont get it


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 20, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh god


----------



## bin01 (Mar 20, 2009)

THIS IS SEREOUS MY WII GOT STUCK AFTER STEP 8 IT ONLY SHOW A BLACK SCREEN WITH THE MESSAGE PRESS A TO PLAY IM AFRAID OF TURN IT OFF SOMEONE HELP ME I DONT WANT TO SEND IT TO NINTENDO


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 20, 2009)

bin01 said:
			
		

> THIS IS SEREOUS MY WII GOT STUCK AFTER STEP 8 IT ONLY SHOW A BLACK SCREEN WITH THE MESSAGE PRESS A TO PLAY IM AFRAID OF TURN IT OFF SOMEONE HELP ME I DONT WANT TO SEND IT TO NINTENDO


use WAITII

1)wait
2)wait even more
3)done


----------

